# RCI enhancements



## DorotaG (Jul 22, 2012)

After the most recent "enhancement" of RCI site, I am unable to figure out how to enter an ongoing search. Anybody figured out if there is a way?


----------



## Margariet (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think the ongoing search functions has chamged. I started one and it was the same as it ever was. You just fill in dates, region or resort code and you use one of your deposits. What is it you don't understand?


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't see the option for the ongoing search at all, it is gone. I will try with a different browser.


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 22, 2012)

Also, I had a week on hold, hold placed about 2 hours ago, and now it is gone....
It is not the matter of me not understanding what I'm doing, I may not post much, but I've been playing the RCI game for about 10 years...


----------



## Margariet (Jul 22, 2012)

DorotaG said:


> I don't see the option for the ongoing search at all, it is gone. I will try with a different browser.



On my screen it's the second option from the top on the right hand side of the screen. I just started one and it worked normally. Maybe if you logout and login again? Or maybe if you try Firefox? Good luck with it!


----------



## Margariet (Jul 22, 2012)

DorotaG said:


> Also, I had a week on hold, hold placed about 2 hours ago, and now it is gone....
> It is not the matter of me not understanding what I'm doing, I may not post much, but I've been playing the RCI game for about 10 years...



Did you receive an e-mail from RCI after you put it on hold?


----------



## randkb (Jul 22, 2012)

*Favorite Searches*

My Favorite Searches seems to have disappeared since the enhancements!  Anyone else notice theirs is missing as well?


----------



## lindner (Jul 22, 2012)

randkb said:


> My Favorite Searches seems to have disappeared since the enhancements!  Anyone else notice theirs is missing as well?



Mine too.  I use Firefox.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jul 22, 2012)

Missing favorite search option on safari.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 22, 2012)

vacationdoc said:


> Missing favorite search option on safari.



Top right corner under my favorites!!!


----------



## DaveHenry (Jul 22, 2012)

*Thanks!*



gnorth16 said:


> Top right corner under my favorites!!!



Thanks!
I was also on RCI and it appeared to have disappeared.
I knew that I could depend on you all to give me the information that I needed.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 22, 2012)

I found My Favorites, but I'm getting a "syntax error", when I attempt to search a couple of "My Favorite Searches" even though there is availability. I deleted and recreated the search. I can search manually for those two resorts, but when I place them in My Favorite Searches, "syntax error" results.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 22, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Top right corner under my favorites!!!



awesome thanks.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 22, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Top right corner under my favorites!!!


THANK YOU -- I wouldn't have _ever_ seen that w/out your help.


----------



## randkb (Jul 23, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Top right corner under my favorites!!!



Thanks!   I wouldn't have noticed it without your help either.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 23, 2012)

Yesterday RCI added the option to save your favourite resorts as well, just like favourite searches. The new option is on the right hand top of the screen. That is a nice extra. And it is working for me.

However there are lots of things not working right now as it was before. Try some searches and you will find lots of resorts with only a number and no name. Unless you know all the RCI resort codes by head you have to click on the number to see what resort it is. And other resorts, for instance #1473 on Hilton island, do have the whole description of the resort as name: bold and underlined. So again, not everything is better after a RCI maintenance weekend! :annoyed:


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 25, 2012)

The ONGOING search option is showing now, but I am getting an error whenever I try to save a search. Have been trying for 2 days, on different browsers...     Is anybody able to start an ongoing search? Is it just me?!
On a positive note, the hold that was missing from my account suddenly showed up again and I was able to confirm it.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah ive been having some trouble - especially in explorer. google chrome has been working better.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> yeah ive been having some trouble - especially in explorer. google chrome has been working better.



Interesting that you should say that.  I spoke with tech support because I was not able to confirm a week that was on hold (actually got a match to my ongoing search!).  I was told that Google Chrome does not work with their website, very buggy - so only use IE.  I dislike IE and having been using Chrome exclusively for about a year.  But sure enough, I was able to confirm the week with IE.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 25, 2012)

ok so weird. i couldnt do anything in IE, so i called them and he told me THIS morning to use chrome! haha. and it worked fine. :rofl: 

bottom line - buggy system as usual!!


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> ok so weird. i couldnt do anything in IE, so i called them and he told me THIS morning to use chrome! haha. and it worked fine. :rofl:
> 
> bottom line - buggy system as usual!!


I spoke to them THIS morning as well.  And here I thought tech support was a cut above the regular guides.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 12, 2012)

After another maintenance weekend by RCI the issue with the numbers and not the names coming up of the resorts is still not fixed. I performed some searches and again I found lots of resorts with only a number and no name. I do not know all the RCI resort codes by head and I have to click on the number to see what resort it is. And a few of my favorite resorts are gone and I cannot add them since the system says they are already there but they are not included in the search results even when they are available. So again, not everything is better after a RCI maintenance weekend! So many whizz kids around but not with RCI. :annoyed:


----------

